# Max power for SDX15



## Ryans_Room (Oct 15, 2008)

If the excursion for the driver and the passive radiators all stay within limits could I bridge a single SDX15 off of an EP2500?

Right now I am running 2 SDXs off of one EP2500 but as always in the quest for more I am wondering if the SDX can handle it. :hsd:

Ryan


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What box size and tuning of the PR's do you have?


----------



## Ryans_Room (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike P to the rescue again. (Thanks for your help on my existing design)

Right now I am at 7.62 cu ft with dual apr15s and 800g added to each. Tune ends up being 16.74Hz. High pass at 18hz. I am using 1300 watts for input power.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

1600 watts would take the PR's and sub to their Xmax. The difference between 1300 watts and 1600 watts is 1 db, not worth it in my opinion. If you're looking for more output you should consider another sub.


----------

